

Ask HN: Tornado Touchdown Tracking - mikeknoop

I live in central Missouri and know lots of people who have been affected the by recent severe storms and tornadoes in the surrounding area.<p>One observation I have made it that none of the major weather applications or services report locations of Tornado touchdowns. I feel like this is critically important to make important middle-term (not short, not long) safety decisions.<p>Is anyone aware of a service which tracks tornado signatures on radar or compiles real time updates regarding them (ie, twitter/facebook)?
======
genericbrandx
Not aware of any existing services but during the recent tornadoes in AL, I
was wondering why someone has built a google map/twitter mashup that would
allow tweeting a sighting and either allow the person to specify the location
or use the device's GPS readings. An account could be setup (@tornado_bot) and
a service could pull the coordinates from its tweet-stream. If you follow it
and are nearby, it could notify you of the danger(via direct message). Also, a
way to specify possible direction and speed would be really beneficial.

